# Hi Everyone!



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I wanted to pop in and say hi. I knew life would be busy once baby came but boy am I busy. I don't get as much computer time as I used to and I can't be on here at work anymore since I'm so much busier there as a legal secretary. I hope everyone and their fluffs are doing well. I think of many of you often.

Ella is now 8 months already-the time has really flown by!! 
Here are a couple pics taken this last Friday.

















And here are the most important people in my life. Kosmo REALLY loves Ella! He sleeps next to her on the floor often and always gives her a morning kiss :wub: 









I'm sorry I've missed out on a lot-things have just been crazy. I know I'm not the first one being a mom and it's probably a lame excuse-but I really want to be with Ella as much as I can while she's still so itty bitty arty: 

Hope everyone is doing well.

Gena, Kosmo & Ella


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Hi Gena!

Glad you stopped by! *LOVE* that first picture!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey there Nicole-the first one is my favorite one of all that he took. :wub: 

How's Toby?

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 31 2009, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824672


> Hi Gena!
> 
> Glad you stopped by! *LOVE* that first picture![/B]


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That first picture - WOW!!!!!!!!!! Those eyes are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Lynne :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ella has gotten even prettier, if that's possible!


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (lillady @ Aug 31 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824677


> Thanks Lynne :biggrin:[/B]



What a breathtaking baby!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Gena, glad you popped in! Ella just get prettier and prettier. Thanks for the photos. I had no doubt that Kosmo would be the perfect big brother, he just has that great personality. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The pictures are wonderful!!! The first one of Ella is beautiful ... those GORGEOUS blue eyes!!! :wub: :wub: The picture of you and Ella is precious. :wub: :wub: 
And, of course, the picture of your two favorite people, and Kosmo, is precious, too. I love the way Kosmo is sitting there in the chair looking so content and happy. :wub: :wub: 

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, what a little living doll she is!!! Gena, she is darling and so cute!!! I know you are so proud of her!!!!! Thanks for the pictures!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ella is just beautiful! Did I mention I'd like to have a granddaughter? LOL (only a million times)


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks so much everyon! I've always wanted to be a mom. I just never knew how much love I could have for such a little being! I truly am blessed to have such a great family :tender:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful baby! :wub: If only they could stay that size forever! Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What absolutely ADORABLE pictures!!! Ella is such a beautiful little girl!!! :tender: And Kosmo is just as cute as ever! :wub: 

You have such a lovely family. :heart:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh Ella is just so beautiful, I mean all babies are, but she is really gorgeous. Thanks so much for sharing pictures of her.

Kosmo is as adorable as ever too.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

WOW!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

That first photo of your baby blew me away. She's PERFECT!! What a true beauty! I'm sure she just brings so much love into the world!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Gena i've missed you and Kosmo..what darling pictures..Ella is soooo cute..i especially love the first one :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Gina so glad to see pics of you and Beautiful Ella ...Cosmo ....Ella is so cute reminds me of the Gerber baby just perfect .
Kathy and Baci xxxooo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's so nice to see and read an update on your beautiful family! Everyone looks so happy!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, Gena! You've got a wonderful family.....you're right.....enjoy every minute! :aktion033: 

Ella is gorgeous! Look at those brilliant blue eyes!!! :wub: 


I have to say though, Archie does miss his buddy, Cos.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I really am going to try to come on more. I'm going to start saving up for a laptop. One of the main problems is that our desktop computer is downstairs and if I had a laptop upstairs I would certainly be able to be on much more-probably too much-LOL!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi! I was wondering about you guys. Your pictures are gorgeous and i love that kosmo adores ella.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh - time has flown, look how big she is!!!! Kosmo is so cute, he truly is just one of the family in that photo! I love all of them, they came out so nice, you have to share more 

I am glad that you are getting to spend this time with Ella, it shows in her smile (and in Kosmo) how much they love being with you. Keep up the GREAT mom work


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You are a gorgeous Family!!! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It;s great to hear from you, Gena. Ella just gets more beautiful as she gets older. Try and keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ella is stunning. You and your Family are beautiful.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love her blue eyes in that first picture! Ella is too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW! Those eyes are amazing! She should be in Gap baby ads! :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow time really does fly by, I can't believe Ella is already 8 months old. She is absolutely beautiful! :wub: :wub: 

Gena we miss seeing you and hearing about Cosmo. Glad you dropped in. Start saving and get that laptop soon....


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Gena,
she is so beautiful!!! it is amazing how much time and energy it takes with children!!!
take care!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Ella is stunningly beautiful. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ella is so pretty and I bet Kosmo is a great big brother. You girls look very sweet together, such a happy baby.


----------

